# David Hill effect preset ? Any one got one..



## Rooeey (Nov 2, 2008)

I would love a D Hill effect preset...
I have used the Surreall edgey by Matt's and added a Hihppass sharpen on a layer with vivid light and it isn't too bad but when you look close yeah its way off...
Any way anyone got one they would be happy to share ???


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 2, 2008)

The Dave Hill 'look' is heavily reliant on the original image being lit well. Without that, no preset will do the job.


----------



## T.D. (Nov 2, 2008)

I've used these a few times.


----------



## Rooeey (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Sean TD...
The links were god thanks TD i like the cinematic ...


----------



## DaveV (Nov 7, 2008)

*Local Contrast Adjust ment*

It seem that if you light it right, a local contrast adjustment ( USM with a high radius like 5' for a 5D file, but in this case also a high amount and threshold of ' ) you can get a similar effect in Photoshop. Add  bit of desaturation

In lightroom the Dave Hill preset works well ( i used number 5 but had to decrease the exposure by 1.5 stops ) if you add clarity as a local adjustment brush set at 1'' it comes close to what he does. 

From a lighting point of view its seems that he fills in quite a bit and mostly makes sure all the edges are well defined. On all of his shot theres normal a strong rim light defining the edges. Mostly everything is in focus. This probably eradicates those strange looking halos you get with a wide radius USM.

Any other opinions about how he does this? I like the style...


----------



## perottol (May 19, 2009)

As a starting point:

Recovery: 1''
Fill light: 1''
Contrast: 1''
Clarity: 1''
Vibrance: 1''
Saturation: -8'
Vignette: -8'

Readjust blacks and brightness to taste, and the readjust all the other parameters.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 20, 2009)

Thanks perottol, and welcome to the forums.

If you think you'll be participating frequently, it's helpful to readers and contributors alike, if you build a signature block with pertinent computer and software specs. Camera and personal stuff (maybe a preferred name?) too if you like. Click 'User CP' at top right of forum.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (May 20, 2009)

I seem to have perfected the Dave Hill look by using a trampoline and some black shorts :mrgreen:


----------

